# B series wheel weights?



## Short-Cut (Apr 23, 2016)

We just purchased a brand new B2601. I was wondering if anybody could recommend a vendor for wheel weights? I'm also considering liquid filling the rears but I wanted to cost compare the two. The thing is I can't find a source for wheel weights for this tractor. Does anybody know a source?
Thanks!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you contact your dealer?
I would think loaded rear tires would be enough???


----------



## Short-Cut (Apr 23, 2016)

Thomas said:


> Have you contact your dealer?
> I would think loaded rear tires would be enough???


Yeah, I did ask him just before it was delivered. They farm out filling tires to a tire shop in their area. They acted like it was sacrilege to fill the tires with liquid that would rust out the rims over time. Same thing for wheel weights; they say it just promotes rust. So they were no help. In the meantime I'm not sure I even need it as I've been doing just find all over the property already.

Just rolled 10 hrs on the meter!


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you plan on working with it or just putting it in your front yard and just looking at it. Call other dealers, even ones that sale other brands. ask about getting tires loaded. There are dealer out there that sale fluid for tires that will not rust rims.


----------

